# Michelle Hunziker Max 1999



## luuckystar (15 Dez. 2019)

Hallo liebe Forum Gemeinde

ich suche von diesen Michelle Hunziker Shooting Fotos in besserer Qualität.
Das Shooting ist für die Max gewesen, in Deutschland für die September Ausgabe und in Italien war es die Oktober Ausgabe.
Möchte mir das Motiv als Poster ausdrucken lassen und da wäe eine HQ Variante natürlich das beste.


----------



## luuckystar (23 Dez. 2019)

Vielleicht kann mir auch der ein oder andere Scanexperte weiterhelfen?
Die Zeitschriften habe ich, habe aber überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Scannen noch hab ich die Hard/Software nicht dazu.


----------



## Peter_Bloom (27 Dez. 2019)

luuckystar schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann mir auch der ein oder andere Scanexperte weiterhelfen?
> Die Zeitschriften habe ich, habe aber überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Scannen noch hab ich die Hard/Software nicht dazu.



Ein Scanner ist nicht teuer, und die Bedienung ist super einfach - also einfach das zu scannende Bild auflegen, eine Taste drücken und es erscheint das gescannte Bild auf deinem Bildschirm, um es weiter zu bearbeiten und abzuspeichern.

Allerdings darfst du keine riesen Brillianz erwarten - ich denke, der Kauf eines Scanners lohnt sich nur dann, wenn man viel aus Zeitungen scannen will - aber nicht WEGEN der Qualität der Bilder, denn die ist nicht so toll - also je nach Vorlage, zugegeben. 

Andererseits: Viele Bilder aus Zeitungen sind überhaupt nur als Scans verfügbar, insofern musst du dir das überlegen ...


----------

